# can you eat whatever you want if you take calcium??????????



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

i was wondering if all you guys that take calcium can eat whatever you want?can you drink soda again? or coffee?or eat fatty food again?i really miss drinking my coke a cola.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I do drink pepsi and no problems and before the calcium I could not. You have to give yourself a little time to heal if you start the calcium and say consistent with the dose every day and you can then add back things you thought you could not eat or drink slowly and see what happens.Linda


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

thanks linda for all your help i really appreciate it.


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

What about eating in-between meals? Do you need more if you do this?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

No need to worry about eating between meals just at first take it slow so you give the calcium a chance to help and heal your system. It is important to find the right amount to help you. It is a little trial and error at first and staying consistent with the dose every day.Linda


----------

